# vin ID for hobie cat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well I found my vin # on my hobie cat so now could some tell me If there is a web site I can go to and find out what it all means? I am guessing it will tell what year of boat I have. I am trying to find a good set of used sails for it. I want to thank everybody for all the help I have already received Its been great. You all are great bunch of people. This sailing its all new to me and I just love it. Wish I would have started a little sooner in life now.Thanks again.


----------



## sapo (Nov 6, 2007)

*Hull numbers*

The hull identification number is required by the USCG to be displayed on all recreational boats built after October 31, 1972. The number consists of a combination of 12 letters and numbers identifying the manufacture,
the model number, hull number, date of construction and model year.

Hull numbers used between October 31, 1972 and August 1, 1984 are as follows:
1 2 3 = Manufacture's Code
4 5 = Model Number
6 7 8 = Hull Number
9 10 11 12 = Date of Manufacture ( 9 10 Month, 11 12 Year)
Or
9 = M
10 11 = Model Year
12 = Month of Manufacture; A = August B = September
Example: TSP90014M83B
TSP = Tillotson/Pearson
90 = Model 90
014 = Hull #14
M83B = Model Year, Construction began 1982, Code B = September

Hull Numbers used after August 1, 1984 are as follows:
1 2 3 = Manufacture's Code
4 5 6 7 8 = Manufacture's Hull Number
9 10 = Date of Certification or Manufacture (9 is Letter for Month; A =
January, 10 is Last Digit of Year)
11 12 = Model Year

Example: PYZ40012L586
PYZ = Present Yachts, Inc.
40012 = Hull Serial Number
L5 = December 1985 Date of Certification or Manufacture
86 = 1986 Model Year

Mine has a 14 digit hull number, position 9, 10 and 11 are M81. So I take it to be an '81.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Understanding Vin# for Hobie Cat*

Thanks Sapo for the help. I believe my Cat turns out to be a 1974 model. So if I measure the hull which is 16 foot tells me I have a hobie cat 16 standard?I


----------

